# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  devexpress gridview: Chuyển 1 cell sang textbox khi user click vào cell đấy

## lienqh

Mình có 1 gridview, fill dữ liệu vào đó rồi, hiện h mình muốn khi user click vào cell nào thì cell đó biến thàng textbox để ng dùng xử lý edit, ai biết event nào có thể làm được giúp mình với

----------


## acek62

Đi ăn cơm đây, chúc cả nhà ngon miệng!

----------


## nuhoang

Vãi cả luyện ông, ông ăn cơm sao vào pic tôi ăn , làm gì có gì

----------


## sondongho83

Có thể dùng sự kiện cell click, code cho sự kiện này là:



> int i = dgv.SelectedCells[0].RowIndex;
> string value= dgv.Rows_.Cells["tên cột cần lấy"].FormattedValue.ToString();
> _


_

Thông thường, value lưu trữ giá trị ở cột mã số, dựa vào đó để fill vào mục mã số và các box khác._

----------

